# Great Northern Super Crisp



## Quokka42 (24/11/17)

I don't get to pubs nearly often enough, but for Dad's 90'th we went to a venue with a decidedly British title and livery, but few beers on tap. I tried one they did have, called Great Northern Super Crisp, and I just can't place the flavour hop. The bittering level was good, though I would prefer a little more for something called super crisp, and to go with a rather warm week of hard work. The flavour hop I am just unsure on - would have preferred a little more, and would certainly like to use in an upcoming beer.

Anyone here familiar with the beer that can help me? I know for a fact there are some Cairns locals here - you lucky bastards - and if it shows up in a rather obscure Melbourne pub there must certainly be a few experts out there that have tried it.


----------



## /// (25/11/17)

Cub brand mate, likely made in Abbotsford. Hops, well it’s the liquid tetra kind. Cannot use raw hops in a beer like that.


----------



## MHB (25/11/17)

It's another example of the family, TED being one of the early versions.
Make a highly fermentable mash, add 30-40% sugar, boil hard for 90minutes, add NO hops, ferment very cool 8-10oC with a very large pitch of highly attenuateive lager yeast (I would look for the old W2042 Danish Lager or equivalent, Bavarian Lager W2206 or even S34/70). You want fermentation done in dusted in less than 5 days (ideally 3), there should be no diacetyl (VDK) remediate if necessary, hard lager (-1oC) for 14 days.
Add bitterness post fermentation with (ideally) Tetra Hop or Iso-Hop if you have to, to about 16 IBU.
Keg and drink - I could say enjoy but from my POV that would be impossible!
Mark


----------



## Quokka42 (25/11/17)

Definitely thought I could detect some hop character in there, but I certainly wouldn't try to imitate the beer. It was the best they had on tap and when I finished my pint I settled on wine until I could get home to my brew.

Trying to expand my range of hops - I seem to end up using the same half dozen most of the time. Still prefer my brews to anything commercial.


----------



## MHB (25/11/17)

Anything in a clear bottle will be hopped with modified Alpha Acid (Tetra, Hexa, Hydro...) these are Light Strike proof. Here comes the big catch, if there is any unmodified hop material in the beer that protection goes to shit.
Any hops in the beer will catalyse (in the presence of high blue/UV light) the skunking reaction. So clear bottle, mass market crap = no hops (probably). Doesn't mean that the hop extract has no hop character, even the Iso-Alpha from some home brew shops (not UV stable) is about 30% Iso-Alpha and 70% hop oils, they might have some flavours other than just bitterness (don't taste it to check, you wont spit for about a week).
Mark


----------



## MHB (25/11/17)

/// said:


> Cub brand mate, likely made in Abbotsford. Hops, well it’s the liquid tetra kind. Cannot use raw hops in a beer like that.


Yatala
Mark


----------

